# AmeriCorps Hoopa TCCC Living With The People You Work With Under One Roof



## ColorsWolf (Nov 13, 2013)

These questions are for those who have ever lived with roommates in any AmeriCorps program: 

I've been accepted into AmeriCorps Hoopa TCCC program: it's a residential program similar to the AmeriCorps NCCC program, but it's located on Hoopa Indian Native American Reservation in Northern California as a base, lasts 9 months long, and it focuses on hands-on environmental effort missions that use basic life skills that can happen any where in the U.S.A..~

I have some concerns about living with the same people I will be working with.~

This job is unique because it's a residential job and there aren't as many of these jobs out there as there are jobs that don't provide housing.~

I'm hoping that because this is an environmentally orientated government funded job that the people I will be living and working with will be more understanding and accepting of my way of life.~

I aim towards living a Zero-Waste life: I avoid buying most things that create "trash" in any way at all, including groceries which I would carry in zip-mesh-bags and cloth bags.~

I also recycle, re-use, and reduce.~

One example is I clean out and re-use peanut-butter jars to carry food on trips even though I don't eat factory-made peanut-butter any more because of the refined sugar in it.~

I also value my word a lot, by signing up to enter this program I am agreeing to follow all the rules.~

My questions about my possible roommates are: 

Will they throw their trash on the ground?~

Will they not care at all about recycling?~

Will they refuse to do their part in keeping the building we all live in clean?~

Will they get drunk?~

Will they get high off of drugs?~

Will they be dedicated to breaking every-single-rule?~

Will they try very hard to steal from me, like will a combination-only lock on my backpack (I put every thing in it and it never leaves me side) be enough to prevent me from being robbed by my roommates?~

Will they be confrontational and even violent?~


If any of these come true, how often will these things happen, and what do you recommend is the "best" course of action(s) in response?~

I assure you these are legitimate concerns, I have been told by the program recruiter that they have a lot of problems with people not following the rules and getting themselves kicked out.~


----------

